# Bezel Insert



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi I am new to collecting watches so need a little advice. I recently purchased a SKA051P1 Seiko Pepsi Dial 100m Diver. It needs a new bezel insert but all the numbers on the ones on Ebay do not relate. Can anyone advise if the Ebay replacements will fit.

Thanks Phil


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its doubtful the ebay ones will fit, these are aftermarket replacements for the vintage divers, the demand for a replacement bezel for your watch would be too small to make up that insert, you could try Seiko themselves.


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

Philz said:


> Hi I am new to collecting watches so need a little advice. I recently purchased a SKA051P1 Seiko Pepsi Dial 100m Diver. It needs a new bezel insert but all the numbers on the ones on Ebay do not relate. Can anyone advise if the Ebay replacements will fit.
> 
> Thanks Phil


 Your only hope is get a new bezel with insert. These can be sourced through several different suppliers in either the Netherlands or Singapore but expect to pay circa Â£40.00. You'll end up with an original Seiko part though.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

"....that insert, you could try Seiko themselves."

Seiko won't sell you the insert, because:

1) They don't stock it separately (only as the complete rotating bezel assembly), and

2) They don't deal with individuals direct - only bone fide Seiko approved trade accounts.

Seiko's part number for the 5M62-0A10 bezel assembly with blue / red 'Pepsi' insert is 86312847.

I checked a certain 'related' UK watch material house, and they recognise the part number ....

(The p/n record on their database is prefixed with 'SEI').

It might mean they've got stock - or had previous demand.

Certainly worth giving them a call, and asking the price.


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> "....that insert, you could try Seiko themselves."
> 
> Seiko won't sell you the insert, because:
> 
> ...


You're correct..

It's in stock at Cousins. The total cost for the part is Â£47.30 + VAT + postage.....Not cheap then ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Twickersdude said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > It might mean they've got stock - or had previous demand.
> ...


Interesting statement, there, Michael. :lookaround:

I know that you have to be logged in, to see prices of certain items (I have an account) ....

But are you saying that you can also see available inventory quantities in their stock ? :huh:


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Twickersdude said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> ...


9 times out of 10 the item is in stock if it shows with a price. If you follow it through & start to place an order it will confirm availability. If the item isn't in stock it will give you a price & state a back order delivery time.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmmm The watch only cost Â£29 and @ Â£47 + vat + p+p Thats a little rich for me so I wil stick with the faded bezel for the time.

Many thanks guys.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just refer to it as "patina" or "character". It will still tell the same time!

Mike


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Just refer to it as "patina" or "character". It will still tell the same time!
> 
> Mike


Never thought of it that way. A satisfactory answer. Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Philz said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Just refer to it as "patina" or "character". It will still tell the same time!
> ...


Or measure the outside and inside diameter and start checking the dimensions of the vintage replacements.

The people at scwf might have a fast answer


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

It may be worth checking the alpha watches, i know that the replacement bezel insert they sell fits one of the seiko divers, I just can't remember which one. the bezel inserts alpha sell are 37mm outer and 31mm inner if thats any help. I think they cost about $10 and they come in lots of colours

I know it's not the same as a real seiko one but it might do until one turns up cheap


----------

